# Give Me Something Epic to Listen To (youtube)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Provide my playlist for the night, one entry per post. I'll listen to as many as possible in the order they are posted.

Go!

:tiphat:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Great idea for a thread - thanks for being open to our suggestions for listening!

When I think of epic music, Liszt's Sonata in B Minor comes to mind right away. Hough is my top favorite performer for this work, but I can't find his recording on Youtube. Arrau's 1970 recording is my second favorite; here it is:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Great idea for a thread - thanks for being open to our suggestions for listening!
> 
> When I think of epic music, Liszt's Sonata in B Minor comes to mind right away. Hough is my top favorite performer for this work, but I can't find his recording on Youtube. Arrau's 1970 recording is my second favorite; here it is:


This is awesome! I like Arrau's touch as well.


----------



## Timothy (Jul 19, 2017)

The most epic piece I've ever heard, chilling!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Timothy said:


> The most epic piece I've ever heard, chilling!


Will put on after Bettina's contribution.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Bertali (Jul 14, 2017)

Maybe not so epic but great listening.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

You said nothing about posting twice, so here goes:






This will be much more soothing to a conservative ear.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

R. Strauss - 4 letzte Lieder - G. Solti, L. Popp, Chicago Symphony Orchestra 1977 
Enjoy!


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

Let me know if this epic enough


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Just started up Timothy's option.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes, post twice if you'd like.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mahler "Symphony No 8" Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Timothy said:


> The most epic piece I've ever heard, chilling!


This is a very interesting piece, I enjoy it! I can see you have a penchant for the obscure and modern!

Welcome to TC btw.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Cantata Profana


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Mahler "Symphony No 8" Leonard Bernstein


I take your Mahler 8 and raise you a Bruckner 8 (I like them both equally)


----------



## Dirge (Apr 10, 2012)

Anton BRUCKNER: Symphony No. 5
:: Furtwängler/BPO [live '42]






My favorite recording of my favorite Bruckner symphony. Few performances have anything like the sweep and drama of this one, and none build such powerful climaxes to such lofty heights.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

dzc4627 said:


> I take your Mahler 8 and raise you a Bruckner 8 (I like them both equally)


Not at the same time I hope......


----------



## Bertali (Jul 14, 2017)

This one is a little bit more epic than the Purcell I offered before


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Portamento said:


> Hell yeah!


Just started this up.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

_Alexander Nevsky_ - check. Mahler's 8th - check. How about this?


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Maria João Pires plays Beethoven. OMG almost the definition of epic.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bertali said:


> Maybe not so epic but great listening.


Very beautiful.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Here's something epic


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Opium, obsession, jealousy, murder (?), hallucinations, witches, and a march to the scaffold.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Epic?
Listen to the finale at 45:44. It grows on you!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Khachaturian: Violin Concerto in D minor - Oistrakh / Khachaturian / Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Symphony in A minor - Louis Vierne. If this isn't 'epic' I don't know what is:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Portamento said:


> You said nothing about posting twice, so here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fired this up. :tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> R. Strauss - 4 letzte Lieder - G. Solti, L. Popp, Chicago Symphony Orchestra 1977
> Enjoy!


Really enjoying this one, thanks!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

silentio said:


> Let me know if this epic enough


Fiery and intense, nice pick!


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Fiery and intense, nice pick!


I disagree, it's about as cold as you can get. :lol:


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

The mother of all epicness :


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Becca said:


>


This pianist is incredible!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Hilding Rosenberg´s fourth symphony is rather epic:


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

A lot of people posting hour-plus long pieces....here is something requiring a much smaller commitment: around 10 minutes.

...something that if you don't already know, might blow your mind.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

lextune said:


> A lot of people posting hour-plus long pieces....here is something requiring a much smaller commitment: around 10 minutes.
> 
> ...something that if you don't already know, might blow your mind.


And I'm listening to the hour long pieces. It is a nice break when a short one comes up though!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mahler 8 just started.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Keep them coming guys, I love checking out new music. I'll get to all of them eventually. I am on the Buckner 8 posted by DZC and will start there tomorrow evening after work!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

"*The Portamento Sampler Kit*"

*1. Schmitt:* Hasards, op. 96






*2. Schmitt:* Symphonie concertante, op. 82






*3. Toch:* String Quartet #11, op. 34






II. _Vivace molto:_ 



III. _Adagio:_ 



IV. _Allegro molto:_ 




*4. Toch:* Symphony #3, op. 75






*5. Schnittke:* String Quartet #3


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Franz Krommer - Concerto for two clarinets in E-flat major, Op.35


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

And if you did checked them all out captain, you can start all over again:

http://www.talkclassical.com/21575-current-listening-youtube-videos.html


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Portamento said:


> "*The Portamento Sampler Kit*"
> 
> *1. Schmitt:* Hasards, op. 96
> 
> ...


Excellent choices, Portamento.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

15th-century epic:


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

The greatest of medieval masses


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tchaikovsky - Manfred Symphony in B minor, Op. 58

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.
Bernard Haitink


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Kurt Atterberg´s sixth symphony:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sibelius Symphony No. 7, Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Stravinsky　Le sacre du printemps　Bernard Haitink / Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

dzc4627 said:


> I take your Mahler 8 and raise you a Bruckner 8 (I like them both equally)


Just fired this up!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> And if you did checked them all out captain, you can start all over again:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/21575-current-listening-youtube-videos.html


It feels more special/personal when it's hand picked for me, .


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This thread is also doing a good job of increasing my attention span, 24 minute pieces feel like nothing now compared to the Mahler I've been listening to!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bruckner 8 is definitely epic, loving this one!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Verklärte Nacht: Schönberg:


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Bruckner 8 is definitely epic, loving this one!


Yes, it's the most epic of all epics!

One more time!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Why can't I see the fourth page in this thread? Mods?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Looks like posting in the 4th page got to it. Works for me!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Why can't I see the fourth page in this thread? Mods?


When I had that problem I changed the number of posts on a page to 40 and the problem went away. So this thread only has 2 pages for me.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> When I had that problem I changed the number of posts on a page to 40 and the problem went away. So this thread only has 2 pages for me.


That worked, thank you for the excellent solution!

:tiphat:


----------



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

Here you will love this once you get to it!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dirge said:


> Anton BRUCKNER: Symphony No. 5
> :: Furtwängler/BPO [live '42]
> 
> 
> ...


Just put this on...


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

JeffD said:


> Maria João Pires plays Beethoven. OMG almost the definition of epic.


Thanks for all the recs. I'm ending with this Beethoven piece, I may listen to a few others that catch my interest though.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Trifonov plays Liszt's Transcendental Études in Lyon France

This must be honey to your piano ears :angel:


----------

